# starting Align soon...



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

...after tomorrow since that's when I get another breath test done. My doctor recommended the Align at my appointment last week (was going to ask him about probiotics anyway). Hopefully it gets this horrible bloating under control. Of course if my breath test is positive again, then I'll probably wind up back on rifaximin anyhow. Maybe I should just wait to start the probiotics? I don't think I should take Pro-Bs at the same time as the ABs.I'm preparing myself for the dreaded HERX.







Also, have to go in for a CAT scan (CT) on Friday because my doc is trying to determining why the SIBO is recurring (motility issue?). He also palpated something in the upper right quadrant of my abdomen (hopefully nothing serious!).


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

So far, so good with the Align, although it's only been 3 days.







(I waited until after the ABs to start it).One thing I noticed so far is that it seems to me making it a lot easier for me to pass stool. First day I went twice before leaving for work, second day one normal BM, this morning one large, normal BM. The incomplete evacuation feeling seems to be almost totally gone.Anybody else get this specific type of improvement with Align? (regarding incomplete evac.)Also, no Herx at all so far...


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Align's helped a lot of people. You can read all about it right here. I'd say it gave me a 10-15% improvement. In my case, it reduced my diarrhea.


----------

